# I am really new at this.. any suggestions would be appreciat



## ksshane (Jul 11, 2003)

I am really new at this.. any suggestions would be appreciated













Thanks for looking


----------



## metroshane (Jul 11, 2003)

Get a mongoose or exterminator.


----------



## mrsid99 (Jul 11, 2003)

I think you need to call animal rescue...there's a snake in your house!
 All joking aside you've captured some neat shots but IMHO the lighting needs some work, perhaps some of the more erudite members of the forum can help since I work on the trial and error principle.
 Welcome and good luck!


----------



## ksshane (Jul 11, 2003)

I agree about the lighting.  Im just not sure what to do about it.

lol @ animal rescue, mongoose, or exterminator


----------



## metroshane (Jul 11, 2003)

I think your biggest problem is your backgrounds.  They mesh with the snake too much.


----------



## ksshane (Jul 11, 2003)

Metro,

Do you mean the black?  I have tried a couple of different backgrounds, and black seems to bring out the best colors.   For example in the last picture I used a wood type of background, and for some reason that seem to take away all the pinks and in my opinion made the snake look dull in color.


----------



## mrsid99 (Jul 11, 2003)

Please remember this is just an opinion but the first pic looks the best apart from the glare of light from the snake, perhaps a more diffused and more spread out lighting source?
 Maybe a higher color temperature as well because again in the first one the lighting seems whiter and shows the snake better.


----------



## metroshane (Jul 11, 2003)

see, i'm thinking an artificial turf or grass background would be best.  Maybe a dull back ground that doesn't reflect as much light.


----------



## ksshane (Jul 11, 2003)

Hmmmm..  Thank you both for your replies.   I will take some more pictures over the weekend, and try some of your suggestions, and a few other ideas that I have found on this forum.

Thanks again


----------



## metroshane (Jul 11, 2003)

Also, since snakes are so reflective...a diffused light source would be best.  Someone posted a link to a tutorial on photographying shiny objects.  Look for it.


----------



## e_ (Jul 13, 2003)

Hello ksshane

...interesting subject!

If you have a quick look at THIS thread and post back again, i'm sure someone will be able to help some more

You'll be surprised how a small tweak in technique will do wonders for the final result

Cheers!



e_


----------



## ksshane (Jul 13, 2003)

e_,

Point well taken.  I should have thought of that in the first place.  Thank you.

I am really new to this, and what I mean by that is every picture I have ever taken was done with a simple point and shoot type camera.  You know the cheap Wal-Mart cameras with the automatic zoom, and the "suppose to be" idiot proof auto focus.
These pictures are no different.  The only difference is now I am using a digital camera (the Kodak EasyShare Dx4330).  So instead of taking a whole roll of bad pictures I can take tons of bad pictures, and pick the ones that I think look the best.

For all the above pictures the camera used was the DX4330.  I tried different amounts of zoom (of course with a camera like this it doesn&#8217;t tell you how much you&#8217;re using).  The Dx4330 is a 3.1 Mega pixel camera, so I don&#8217;t expect professional pictures.  I would just like the best pictures I can produce with this camera, and then I will upgrade as my skill level gets better.
For lighting I have used the automatic flash, a lamp (with different bulb wattages to see what effect the bulbs would have), and just the overhead room light.

I know most of this information won&#8217;t help anyone right now since I didn&#8217;t take notes on what I used for each picture, but from now on I will.   I&#8217;m not sure why I never thought to look for help on the internet before I am an avid internet user, but it just never crossed my mind to look for help with taking pictures.   So I have always just taken pictures on a trial and error bases. Never giving much thought to taking notes on what seems to work, and what doesn&#8217;t.


Like I said, I know this information won&#8217;t help much, but I am sure it shows everyone just how much I don&#8217;t know.

Thanks to everyone for your suggestions.


----------



## ksshane (Jul 13, 2003)

Looking over the post that e_ had suggested I thought I would just make a little check off list for you to look at.



* lens = Automatic focus lens that is built into the Kodak DX4330
* lighting = Auto flash, stand up lamp, and the normal room ceiling light
* metering method = none
* exposure = Digital
* aperture (DOF) = Digital
* focal length (DOF) = Don't know
* film to conditions (if it was film) = Digital
* sharpening (if digital, or scanned from film) = No Sharpening
* etc


----------



## TylerDCA (Jul 13, 2003)

Direct flash is going to hurt while shooting snakes because of the shine... While continuing with the Kodak, your best bet to improve things is in the digital darkroom. Getting good photoshop will help a lot.

Tyler


----------



## mrsid99 (Jul 13, 2003)

Does your camera have a function to compensate for the light source? Some of them have settings like: Sunlight, Tungsten, Fluorescent etc.
 If so you would want to set it to Tungsten and get as much light on the subject as possible.
 HTH.


----------



## e_ (Jul 13, 2003)

Hello again ksshane

...i'm not familiar with that model of camera but may be able to help

I'll do a little bit of research on the Kodak DX4330 (*) later today, study your images more closely and get back to you

Tyler is correct that improvements can be made using Photoshop - but the programme is both expensive and sophisticated; it might be easier to simply optimise your existing setup

Even in the dark room, both digital & analog, it's the old adage of 'garbage in, garbage out' (no offence meant!)

I'm confident you will be able to achieve satisfying results "through the lens" on your existing camera with just a few tweaks

Speak with you soon...



e_

(*) Here's the KODAK MANUAL for your reference


----------



## ksshane (Jul 13, 2003)

No offense taken.

To tell you the truth.  I really didnt expect to get the feedback that I have so far.   I was ready for everyone to see my pictures, and just ignore me.  I really mean it when I say I appreciate all the suggestions, and ideas that you, and the others have given me.

Thank you


----------



## e_ (Jul 13, 2003)

Hello again, ksshane

...the Kodak DX4330 model has been designed for the "novice to advanced amateur" photographer and receives high praise in all the reviews i read

A good example and an overview is available HERE

Generally, users of the DX4330 are happy with their purchase and you might the find this DISCUSSION FORUM useful

I presume you have read the INSTRUCTION MANUAL thoroughly and are conversant with all the features and their use

The DX4330 is "fool proof," meaning most functions are automatic and the user has little or no creative control over the settings - which is fine in most situations, but the camera *can* be fooled (as i suspect is happening in your case)

Here's a few pointers:

1. Metering

You will note the colour is different in each image - so much so they might be of different subjects (but i'm presuming it's the same snake)

I suspect this can be attributed to the backgrounds you choose, the framing (zoom length) you choose and the subject itself which is fooling the "matrix" metering system and auto "white" balance

Metroshane suggested a turf green background - that would be a good idea until you understand how the light meter works. It doesn't have to be green, just a mid or neutral tone; a grey blanket would be ideal to start with


2. Zoom

Mrsid thought Image #1 was the best, i agree:

In this image you have used a wider setting, probably the widest at 38mm. Check the instructions on using the  OPTICAL ZOOM and don't confuse it's function with that of the DIGITAL ZOOM

Until you understand the affects, my advice would be to only use "optical" (not "digital") and utilise the wider settings - but you'll need to get closer to the subject for better framing (i presume your snake doesn't bite and is not venomous  ) 


3. Flash

This is one of the few areas the user has control - and i suggest you turn off "auto" and set the flash to "fill" until you become fully conversant with this feature

Try some shots with it "off"

Instructions are HERE


4. Lighting

I suspect your camera has problems dealing with the mixed lighting being used: flash, window light and tungsten from the lamps

(Just as side note, Image#6 shows the affect of daylight being mixed with tungsten:  you'll note the blue affect - that's window light. I wrote a small tutorial on using COLOUR BALANCE as a creative tool and creating that blue affect, which you might find vaguely interesting)

Until you understand how your camera works, try plain daylight. Place the subject near a window - or take it outside


5. Focusing

Apart from Image#1 your images are soft. In part this is due to depth of field - but read the manual on FOCUSING


6. Depth of Field

Apart from a choice of focal length (zoom) you have no control over this, but you might be able to fool the camera

Try setting the camera on "slow shutter," this will force the camera to close down its aperture and increase your depth of field

Depth of field (or lack thereof) is nicely demonstrated in Image #1 where the foreground and rear of the subject is out of focus. This is effected by the aperture setting


7. Recording

While learning, keep some notes detailing each shot and refer to them when reviewing your images on the computer monitor

Study each shot, try to understand what the camera has done in each case and learn from there

*Note*: have a look at these EXAMPLES of what the DX4330 can achieve with the various features and settings, well worth a look


_Okay ... have you had enough for one day (?!!!)_

I've never photographed snakes before and look forward to seeing your results

Best wishes!



e_


----------



## ksshane (Jul 14, 2003)

Wow!!!

e_,

Thank you very much for taking the time to research all of that for me.  I hope I don&#8217;t let you down.

That information is very much appreciated, and saved for quick reference.  I plan to put it all to good use starting this week, and I look forward to hearing more from you about ways to improve my photos.

Not that it matters, but just so everyone knows.   The snakes that have been photographed in the previous photographs are all Columbian Boa Constrictors, but they are all different.  What I mean is.  They are all different as far as color.   They are what reptile collectors call color morphs.   I believe the photo that everyone seems to like the best is an Ivory Anery Boa.  It is a fairly rare snake, only about 40 or so in the whole world, and I am lucky enough to have 2 of them.   Basically what an Anery is, is a snake with no red pigment in its skin.  Another one of the pictures is of a Hypomelanist Boa which basically means little or no black pigment.   I have some others, but I think you get the idea.


I would just like to say thank you to everyone for taking the time to help me out, and especially to e_ for the great reply above.

I look forward to sharing more pictures with all of you, and also seeing all of your photographs as well


----------



## e_ (Jul 15, 2003)

...thank you for your kind words

It was very interesting to read some details - especially that of the Ivory Anery Boa without red pigment

At the risk of opening up another one of those most tiresome arguments about 'digital v film' - these creatures might be an example where film offers the photographer better choices

With digital one is somewhat limited with regards colour balance, whereas, with film, there is a bewildering choice for each subject and situation

Digitally, colour corrections can be made in Photoshop, but this requires _advanced _ "colour management" skills if the image is to printed ... which most photographers simply don't have

Best wishes!



e_


----------



## ksshane (Jul 25, 2003)

Made some adjustments, and took more pictures.  I think they came out much better


----------



## ksshane (Jul 25, 2003)

couple more


----------



## captain-spanky (Jul 25, 2003)

cool snake!
what does he eat? 
:albino:?
?


----------



## ksshane (Jul 25, 2003)

small rodents...lol


----------



## metroshane (Jul 25, 2003)

infinitely better.  way to go.!!!!


----------



## luckydog (Jul 26, 2003)

Hi Kkshane,

I haven't read into some of the longer replies you received but i agree the focus and lighting was your main problem. In regard to lighting (on the cheap), i would possibly invest in a couple of bedside table lamps of the low wattage variety. Forget the ceiling light (i don't even use the built in flash indoors if i can help it). Even think of using the heat lamps from the snake enclosures The light from those is usually not too harsh. You can also filter the light using a sheet of paper in from of the light source too. 

The focus is a toughy because snakes are a tad inquisitive and like to check out cameras that a poked at them (trust me i have been there done that) and you have too looking at your last photos. The heat lamp may also help here to keep them warm and quiet if they are happy enough to bask under one. 

I guess the main thing is keep experimenting, take heaps of pictures, delete heaps of pictures and you will find a few you will be proud of. You have improved just during the time on this forum so there's no looking back .

Lucky


----------



## MDowdey (Jul 26, 2003)

e_, way to go dude.  thats the same exact digi cam i have.  great lesson!!!  thats exactly what this forum is all about.



md


----------



## mrsid99 (Jul 26, 2003)

A little DOF with the first and last but that middle one really nails it!
 The lighting is perfect so what were you using?


----------



## Jdog (Jul 27, 2003)

good work, just passed photo 101..


----------



## ksshane (Jul 27, 2003)

Thank you for the compliments.  They mean alot.

Basically I just went over all the information that e_ had given me, and tried letting the camera do most of the work.

The only real changes I made myself was changing the lightbulb in the room to a 50watt soft light, instead of the 75watt generic light I was using before, and I switched the camera flash over to fill flash.   I also played with different backgrounds, and found the light blue river rocks, and black base to work best so far.

Im glad everyone likes the pictures, and I hope to have more in the future to share.

Thanks again for all the help.   It was, and still is greatly appreciated.


----------



## alexanderhip (Jul 28, 2003)

Wow I guess i am the 29th person to reply to photos of a pet snake taken in a controlled environment. Well I just like to be honest with photos I view, and besides correct exposure, this picture doesnt do anything for me. I never read all of the replies, but one that did catch my eye was the basics of photography posted by e_. Isnt this a photo gallery to post photos and maybe some comments about the photo? If it was shot in the wild I would have something more positive to say about it. 
This isnt anything against you Ksshane. If youve just started out with photography try to be a little more creative with it. I'm sure your able to handle your pet. Maybe something on the street with your pet around a friends neck walking with no care, and people looking strangely at that person. Just an idea.


----------



## ksshane (Jul 28, 2003)

alexanderhip,

Thank you for the creative criticism.  

I am planning on taking some outside shots next, but I would like to point out something to anyone who might read this in the future.

There are many &#8220;many&#8221; groups that are against the keeping of reptiles.  The keeping of reptiles in many city and states is already illegal because of people that were careless with their "pet" snake or lizard.  These laws are always started because someone&#8217;s pet reptile got loose, or someone had their pet reptile out in public scaring other people.  Although I&#8217;m sure if you ask that person with the pet reptile he or she will say something like... "Well, that was the first time it got out.  I don&#8217;t know what all the excitement is all about" or "I was just taking my pet for a walk, and nobody seemed like they had a problem with it"

I guess what I am getting at is even though walking down the street with a 7-8 foot boa constrictor around your neck while people watched could possibly make for a good picture.   That same picture could start a whole mess of legal problems for you as well.   

Just an example of what a photo like this could start.

I just recently moved out of the city that I grew up in because of the fact that there are city ordnances restricting people from keeping reptiles.   My parents live in a small town that has passed a law that you cannot keep snakes.   And this isn&#8217;t just a law that is being passed in small towns either.  Right now Chicago and New York City are both trying to pass laws against keeping reptiles.   
Sometimes it&#8217;s not just a city but a whole state.   For example it is illegal to keep many kinds of reptiles in the entire state of Nebraska.
Another thing to think about is that the city and states that have these laws don&#8217;t simply give you a 20.00 ticket, and ask you to find homes elsewhere for these animals.   No, they fine you 500.00 for each reptile, and at the time of the fine they have the Humane Society take all of your reptiles, and put them to sleep.

I hope that anyone that is thinking about taking a photo of their prized reptile, or anyone&#8217;s pet reptile in public reads this first, and considers what could happen.   If you must have a photo like this please go to a reptile expo where everyone is there to view the reptiles.


----------

